# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Europa Ziekenhuizen (St.-Michel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Europa Ziekenhuizen (St.-Michel)
Linthoutstraat 150
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Europa Ziekenhuizen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Europa Ziekenhuizen.*

----------

